# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  ارسال متن به اینترنت

## arash-soft

تا حالا که تو این سایت ما جوابی نگرفتیم.
من یه برنامه در ویژوال بیسک میخواهم که اگه یک صفحه ثبت نام وب در اون باز بشه بتونه از تکست باکسهای داخل برنامه که روی فرم ویژوال بیسیک هستند به باکسهای خالی اون صفحه وب متن رو ارسال کنه.
مثلا شما آف لاین متن ها رو بنویسی فقطی آن لاین شدی برنامه خودش فیلدها را مطابقت بده و پر کنه.
از توابع send keys هم استفاده کردم.
اما به دلیل نتونستم
متون فارسی ارسال نمیشد.
کنترل tab انجام نمیشد.
در ضمن هندل اون صفحه وب که از داخل برنامه وی بی باز میشه به دست نمیاد.

----------


## miniator

اين سوال من هم هست ؟  :افسرده:

----------


## mmssoft

و سوال من و خیلی های دیگه ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## 41134100

منم همینطور
واسه ساخت برنامه های تبلیغاتی (ارسال نظر به بلاگ ها ) و............

----------


## iranian-pc

این سوال رو قبلا منم عنوان کردم ولی کسی جوابم رو نداد
 :متفکر:

----------


## son_games

سوال من هم هست.
لطفا يكي كمكمون كنه. اميدوارم كه اين تاپيك مثل بقيه نشه.

----------


## miniator

سلام !
من يه سورس پيدا كردم كه يه آدرس وب سايت رو بهش ميدي و اون تمام تكست باكس ها ، چك باكس ها ، كامند ها رو نشون مي ده به همراه اسم و عنوان اون !

ولي هركاري كردم نتونستم ازش استفاده كنم !
لطفاً اگه كسي چيزي فهميد به ما هم بگه !

----------


## iranian-pc

> سلام !
> من يه سورس پيدا كردم كه يه آدرس وب سايت رو بهش ميدي و اون تمام تكست باكس ها ، چك باكس ها ، كامند ها رو نشون مي ده به همراه اسم و عنوان اون !
> 
> ولي هركاري كردم نتونستم ازش استفاده كنم !
> لطفاً اگه كسي چيزي فهميد به ما هم بگه !


 ای وقتی یه صفحه ی Ie بهش معرفی میکنی هرچی TextBox داره رو اسمشون رو با کدش
بهت نشون میده یه امتحان بکن ؟؟؟

----------


## miniator

عزيزم اينو كه منم گفتم ! چجوري بايد ازش براي موضوع اصلي استفاده كرد ؟ ارتباط با فرمهاي آنلاين !

----------


## miniator

دوستان اين يه نمونه ي ديگست ! به چند تا فيلد اطلاعات ارسال ميكنه ! يه نگاه بندازيد ببينيد ميشه كاري كرد ؟

----------


## 41134100

یکی از اساتید اینجا باید دست به کار بشه و این مشکل رو واسه همیشه حل کنه.
لطفا توضیح کامل و پایه ای

----------


## arash-soft

مثل اینکه تو این سایت کسی نمیدونه!
نیست در شهر نگاری که دل از ما ببرد!!

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام. نيازي به استفاده از Sendkeys نيست.
از بخش كامپوننت ها microsoft internet controls رو اضافه كنيد.
بعد از تنظيمات WebBrowser و باز كردن صفحه موردنظر. براي پر كردن فيلدها:

WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).elements("FieldName").Value = Text1.Text

FieldName نام فيلدي هست كه تو صفحه وب قرار داره مي تونيد نامش با زدن view page source پيدا كنيد.
براي كليك كردن رو دكمه ها هم:

WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).elements("ButtonName").Click

----------


## 41134100

> سلام. نيازي به استفاده از Sendkeys نيست.
> از بخش كامپوننت ها microsoft internet controls رو اضافه كنيد.
> بعد از تنظيمات WebBrowser و باز كردن صفحه موردنظر. براي پر كردن فيلدها:
> 
> WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).elements("FieldName").Value = Text1.Text
> 
> FieldName نام فيلدي هست كه تو صفحه وب قرار داره مي تونيد نامش با زدن view page source پيدا كنيد.
> براي كليك كردن رو دكمه ها هم:
> 
> WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).elements("ButtonName").Click


واقعا ممنونم
من تونستم استفاده كنم
دستتون درد نكنه
لطفا كمي بيشتر هم توضيح بديد.
همين كاررو براي برنامه ها چطور ميتونم انجام بدم؟
مثلا ياهو مسنجر رو با برنامم پر كنم. و .....

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

بايد يك شناسه اي از اون فيلد داشته باشيد. يا اسم يا هندل
اونوقت توسط اون شناسه مي تونيد باهاش ارتباط برقرار كنيد.
تو پست هاي كاربر sanaz13x جستجو كنيد نمونه هاي خوبي گيرتون مياد

----------


## arash-soft

دست مریزاد.با 2 خط دستور مشکلم حل شد.کاری که وب بروسر کرد همون چیزی بود که میخواستم.

----------


## arash-soft

حالا اگه یه تکس باکسی تو اینترنت مثلا با این دستور:
<tr id="trhuman" style="visibility:hidden" >
مخفی شده باشه دستوری هست که از حالت مخفی درش بیاره؟
یا دستوری هست که بشه فرمان کلیک رو روی تکست باکس تو اینترنت اجرا کنه؟

----------


## miniator

سلام ! 
ميشه به من بگيد آيا مي شه يك نوشته خاص از يك سايت رو تو يك تكست باكس نشون داد !؟ همينطور يه تصوير رو توپيكچرباكس لود كرد ؟؟

----------


## alih110

:کف کرده!: 


> سلام ! 
> ميشه به من بگيد آيا مي شه يك نوشته خاص از يك سايت رو تو يك تكست باكس نشون داد !؟ همينطور يه تصوير رو توپيكچرباكس لود كرد ؟؟


 
منم این کد رو نیاز دارم لطفا کمممممممممک


در ضمن من یک نرم افزار ارسال نظر برای بلاگفا درست کردم میتونید نگاه کنید!!!! 

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...1&postcount=63

----------


## 41134100

میشه یکی درباره این کدهای امنیتی (عکس) توضیح بده
و بگه چطور میتونیم بیاریمشون تو برنامه

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

در رابطه با captcha (كدهاي امنيتي) كار ساده اي نيست. يا بايد دورشون زد كه خب خيلي مشكله. و يا بايد اعداد داخلشو خوند كه اين هم سخته. اگر هم اين كار قابل انجام باشه آقاي شيرازي (مديربلاگفا) دستشون درد نكنه هرچند وقت سايز اعداد يا فونتشونو تغيير مي دند يا بعضي وقتها اعداد فارسي هستند بعضي وقت ها هم انگليسي كه در كل كارو مشكل ميكنه.
اكثر اسپمرهاي بلاگفا فعلاً به گونه اي هستند كه بايد كدهارو كاربر واردكنه كه سرعت انجام كارو خيلي خيلي كاهش ميده.

دقت كنيد كه كدهاي captcha ي بلاگفا چندان مشكل نيستند و تجزيه و تحليل اعداد كار چندان سختي نيست.(البته درصورتي كه اينقدر تغييرش ندند) براي اين كار اون تصوير رو به پنج قسمت مساوي تقسيم مي كنيد و هر قسمت رو پردازش مي كنيد. به اين صورت:

با استفاده از يك آرايه سه بعدي مقدار RGB تمام نقاط رو در مياريد و در آرايه قرار ميديد. سپس با يك آرايه ديگر كه از قبل مقادير صحيح يك عدد درش قرار داره مقايسه مي كنيد. و *ميزان شباهت* رو بر مي گردونيد. درواقع شما براي اعداد 0 تا 9 بايد ده آرايه سه بعدي داشته باشيد كه مقادير RGB اين اعداد در آنها ذخيره شده و RGB اون قسمت هارو باهاشون مقايسه مي كنيد.
در مورد بدست آوردن ميزان شباهت كه كار نسبتاً سختي هست، چون *هيچ وقت* مقادير دو آرايه مورد مقايسه منطبق بر هم نيستند.

بنده هيچ وقت چنين اسمپري رو پابليك نكردم و نمي كنم، و قصدم تنها نشون دادن ضعف كدهاي captcha بلاگفا بود كه حتماً در آينده تغيير خواهند كرد.

----------


## arash-soft

من اون نرم افزاری که یه تصویر چند قسمت میکرد دیدم.درباره اون یه توضیح بدهید که چه جوری کار میکنه؟میشه پیکسل عکسها رو به دست آورد؟ واز روی اون تفاوتها رو فهمید؟

خود بلاگفا این اعداد رو چه جوری عوض میکنه؟

----------


## 41134100

> در رابطه با captcha (كدهاي امنيتي) كار ساده اي نيست. يا بايد دورشون زد كه خب خيلي مشكله. و يا بايد اعداد داخلشو خوند كه اين هم سخته. اگر هم اين كار قابل انجام باشه آقاي شيرازي (مديربلاگفا) دستشون درد نكنه هرچند وقت سايز اعداد يا فونتشونو تغيير مي دند يا بعضي وقتها اعداد فارسي هستند بعضي وقت ها هم انگليسي كه در كل كارو مشكل ميكنه.
> اكثر اسپمرهاي بلاگفا فعلاً به گونه اي هستند كه بايد كدهارو كاربر واردكنه كه سرعت انجام كارو خيلي خيلي كاهش ميده.
> 
> دقت كنيد كه كدهاي captcha ي بلاگفا چندان مشكل نيستند و تجزيه و تحليل اعداد كار چندان سختي نيست.(البته درصورتي كه اينقدر تغييرش ندند) براي اين كار اون تصوير رو به پنج قسمت مساوي تقسيم مي كنيد و هر قسمت رو پردازش مي كنيد. به اين صورت:
> 
> با استفاده از يك آرايه سه بعدي مقدار RGB تمام نقاط رو در مياريد و در آرايه قرار ميديد. سپس با يك آرايه ديگر كه از قبل مقادير صحيح يك عدد درش قرار داره مقايسه مي كنيد. و *ميزان شباهت* رو بر مي گردونيد. درواقع شما براي اعداد 0 تا 9 بايد ده آرايه سه بعدي داشته باشيد كه مقادير RGB اين اعداد در آنها ذخيره شده و RGB اون قسمت هارو باهاشون مقايسه مي كنيد.
> در مورد بدست آوردن ميزان شباهت كه كار نسبتاً سختي هست، چون *هيچ وقت* مقادير دو آرايه مورد مقايسه منطبق بر هم نيستند.
> 
> بنده هيچ وقت چنين اسمپري رو پابليك نكردم و نمي كنم، و قصدم تنها نشون دادن ضعف كدهاي captcha بلاگفا بود كه حتماً در آينده تغيير خواهند كرد.


 
من با دستی وارد کردنش  مشکل ندارم
لطف میکتید اگه یه نمونه بزارید که کد امنیتی تو برنامه باشه.(تو یه img یا pic یا هر چیز دیگه ای غیر از صفحه خود نظرات بلاگفا)

----------


## warden

> سلام. نيازي به استفاده از Sendkeys نيست.
> از بخش كامپوننت ها microsoft internet controls رو اضافه كنيد.
> بعد از تنظيمات WebBrowser و باز كردن صفحه موردنظر. براي پر كردن فيلدها:
> 
> WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).elements("FieldName").Value = Text1.Text
> FieldName نام فيلدي هست كه تو صفحه وب قرار داره مي تونيد نامش با زدن view page source پيدا كنيد.
> براي كليك كردن رو دكمه ها هم:
> 
> WebBrowser1.Document.Forms(0).elements("ButtonName").Click


من این کار رو انجام دادم ولی اررور داد.
اررور : Object variable or with block variable not set
لطفا یک سورس بزارید که به یک فرم متن رو وارد کنه. یک سایت دلخواه رو هم تو سورس بزارید که چندین فیلد داشته باشه که پر شه و آنها را پر کنه

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> من این کار رو انجام دادم ولی اررور داد.
> اررور : Object variable or with block variable not set
> لطفا یک سورس بزارید که به یک فرم متن رو وارد کنه. یک سایت دلخواه رو هم تو سورس بزارید که چندین فیلد داشته باشه که پر شه و آنها را پر کنه


احتمالاً اسم فيلدهايي كه وارد مي كنيد صحيح نيست.
نمونه زير رو ببينيد.

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> من با دستی وارد کردنش  مشکل ندارم
> لطف میکتید اگه یه نمونه بزارید که کد امنیتی تو برنامه باشه.(تو یه img یا pic یا هر چیز دیگه ای غیر از صفحه خود نظرات بلاگفا)


https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...85&postcount=2
 :چشمک:

----------


## مهران رسا

در مورد پردازش Captcha روش مقایسه آرایه ای زیاد مناسب به نظر نمی رسه . اگه حتی 80% هم تشابه در مقایسه پیدا بشه بازم قابل اطمینان نیست . اگه مسئله رنگ هم وجود داشته باشه می تونیم تصویر رو سیاه و سفید کرده و نقاطی با میزان تشابه بیشتر به رنگ مشکی رو کاملاً مشکی و نقاطی با میزان تشابه بیشتر به رنگ سفید رو کاملاً سفید کنیم . 
از نظر من روش تطبیق بهترین روش می تونه جوابگو باشه . به این معنا که ما باید از قبل لیست کامل اعداد رو در قالب تصویر های سیاه و سفید تهیه کنیم . مثلاً برای عدد 8 اگر 2 حالت فارسی و انگلیسی وجود داره هر دو حالت رو در قالب مختصات X و Y نقاط تیره ، در  آرایه ذخیره می کنیم . بعد از اینکار همونطور که دوستمون گفتن برای بلاگفا ، تصویر Captcha رو به 5 قسمت تقسیم می کنیم . از سمت چپ شروع می کنیم و مختصات هر کدام از عددها رو در قالب مختصات X و Y نقاط تیره ، در آرایه های از پیش تعیین شده ذخیره می کنیم . نهایتاً با استفاده از یک Picturebox با رنگ پس زمینه سفید ، ابتدا نقاط موجود در آرایه ی Captcha رو با رنگ مشکی روی کنترل چاپ می کنیم و بعد از اون ، نقاط موجود در آرایه هایی که از قبل به عنوان اعداد نمونه ذخیره کرده بودیم رو با رنگ سفید روی نقاط قبلی چاپ می کنیم یا در واقع روی هم منطبق می کنیم . در آخر دلیلی که نشون میده عدد نمونه ی ما به چه میزان به عدد Captcha شبیه هست ؛ تعداد نقاط سیاه باقی مونده هستن . در نتیجه هر چی تعداد نقاط سیاه کمتر باشند مشخص میشه که تصویر نمونه ما به عدد Captcha شباهت بیشتری داره .
البته این روش هم  100% مورد تایید نیست. و همونطور که می دونید ما با اعداد سروکار نداریم و هر لحظه تغییرات کوچیک در تصاویر می تونه باعث اختلال در کارکرد کد بشه . ضمناً یه مسئله خیلی مهم هم در روش های این چنینی و کلاً پردازش تصویر مطرحه و اونم قدرت ریزپردازنده ی کامپیوتری هست که کد روی اون اجرا میشه . پس با این اوصاف به نظر میرسه فعلاً وارد کردن کدهای امنیتی به صورت دستی از لحاظ زمانی و مالی به صرفه تر خواهد بود.

----------


## warden

xxxxx_xxxxx لطفا آیدی یاهو خودتون را به من با پ خ بفرستید من به شما نمیتونم پیام خصوصی بفرستم.

----------

